# Resurrection Cemetary (photos)



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey All,
Been working on a new project involving 2 sheets pink foam, a budget bart skeleton (that I got for only $50), some 1"x2" lumber, 1/2" electrical conduit and some sculpytm. 



























I love the smell of spray paint in the morning... 

More to come...


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

sweet


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, lookin good. Love the first tomstone, and also the bart skeleton, like it alot!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

kewllll!! Love It!! I really Like your names.. Triptan Fell LMAO!!!


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

Very cool!!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice Work !! Kevin242


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Noce tombstones kev

great Job

lets see some more


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice, looks like you put up a little display already XD


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Very nice, I really the first stone, great detail.


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

Very nice work, love your attention to detail on the first stone. Awesome job!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Very nice work!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Kewl!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice job. That first one is my favorite.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Those look terrific! The names are funny, Triptan Fell indeed!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice artwork on those stones. You've got some original ideas for them.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wow i love the first one best!!!! really awesome!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Really nice work, love the detail on those!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Great job! I love them!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

*Update!*

Hey Hey!
Thanks so much for your comments, everyone. I've been working pretty hard to finish this project which is for an online contest and because I really like making halloween props. I've spent just under $300 for this entire project.
I know I promised more pics, so here goes: 








This one speaks for itself, the urn is a Belgian chocolates container I just couldn't bring myself to throw away.









Skull and scrap foam









The face is made from sculpy









Rold Flatt, this stone needs a tire rolled through paint and then rolled onto it

more coming...


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

*more*

Here is my fence! it's only 19" high but that should be enough to keep people out. The skull toppers really cost a big part of my budget:









I plan on having this guy's eye in the crow's beak ala Dr. Morbious' scarecrow (it just works):









and now the sun is setting, better go inside... they mostly come at night, mostly...:









This shot might be the winner, I'd like to experiment a bit more with the lighting and camera work. 
Let me know what you think.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I LOVE the one with the skull/scrap foam - it's fantastic!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Looks like a winner to me no matter what the lighting!! Great detail.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Love the fencing, and ADORE the skeleton getting his eye pecked out by the raven. 

And the names are AWESOME.  You are VERY creative!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

That picture just might be the winner. You have done a great job with your scene!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## KimilyTheStrange (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome awesome awesome.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Ha! Your sayings are killer and excellent work on the detailing.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Fantastic job!!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

That looks great, I love the skulls in the fence.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Very Very Nice!! They all have so much detail...


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

AWESOME! I love each and everyone! you did a amazing job!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice Work Kevin


----------

